# Header Problem



## EuropaChat (5. November 2010)

Hallo,



habe diesen Header bisschen überarbeitet... hat aber trotzdem noch paar kleine Programmier-Fehler wer kann mir helfen, diese zu beheben... so siehts aus http://s7.directupload.net/images/101105/hp4w9lu7.jpg :


```
<? session_start();?>
<?php print "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"ISO-8859-1\"?>\n"; ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<?
$domain =  "http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
?>
<html>
<body>
<div align="center">
<table><tr><td>
  <title>Wen kennst Du - Wer kennt dich - Vernetze dich mit anderen</title>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/JS.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/bbcode.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/suche_username.js"></script>
 
 <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/standart.css">
 
  <meta name="description"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta name="keywords"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de" />
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/style.php"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/template.css"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link rel="shortcut icon"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/favicon.ico"
 type="image/x-icon" />
  <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml"
 title="Galerie Feed"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/RSS/galerie.php" />
 </script>

  <style type="text/css">
    <!--
		#ft-title-ft{
			font-weight:normal;
			padding:5px;
			width:458px;
			color:#D3D600;
			font-size:11px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a{
			color:#FFF;
			font-size:15px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a:hover{
			text-decoration: underline;
			curser: pointer;
		}
    -->
a, img { border: 0px none; }
    </style>
</head>
<?
include("connect.inc.php");
include("inc/onlinestatus.inc.php");
include("inc/status.inc.php");

$usernasme_session = $_SESSION["username"];
$username_get = $_GET["username"];

if($username_session == $username_get){$s = "mp";}

###################User Daten###########################
$abfrage_ud = "SELECT * FROM member WHERE username = '$username_session'";
$ergebnis_ud = mysql_query($abfrage_ud);
$user_daten = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis_ud) ;


?>
<body>
<div id="zentrierer" style="display: none;">
</div>
<div id="header">

<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php"
 class="icona">
  <img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_plus.gif"
 alt="Bild hochladen" width="16" height="16" /></a>
<ul class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li>
  <a class="pict"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Bild
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Tutorial-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Tutorial
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Download-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Download
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Anzeige-aufgeben.php" style="text-decoration: none">Inserat
verfassen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a href="<?echo $domain;?>/Blog/eintragen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Blogeintrag
verfassen</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

<div class="dn icona"><span class="dnHide"><strong>
  <a href="login/">Login</a></strong></span><a class="icona" style="margin-top: 0pt;" target="_blank" href="<?echo $domain;?>/login/"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_key.gif"
 alt="Login" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<div class="dn icona"><span style="margin-left: -30px;"
 class="dnHide"><strong><a href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/">Kostenlos
registrieren</a></strong></span><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/"
 style="margin-top: 0pt;" class="icona"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_profil.gif"
 alt="Registrieren" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<a href="register">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/logo.gif"
 class="logo" alt="WakeStars" width="180" height="36" /></a>

<br class="clear" />
</div>

<div id="navigation" class="round">
<form name="dieSuche" class="search"
 action="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen.php"
 method="post"> 
  <input name="suche" class="field"
 value="" type="text" size="20" /> 
  <input alt="Absenden"
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_search.gif"
 class="button" type="image" width="33" height="23" /> </form>
<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="Forum" class="navi sonst">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_more.gif"
 alt="Tutorials" style="margin-top: 6px;" width="11" height="7" /> </a>
<ul style="margin-left: -107px;"
 class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li><a class="extra forums"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/">Forum</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra tut"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen/">Suchen</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra down"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/">Support</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra markt"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/downloads.php">Downloads</a></li>
</ul>
&nbsp;</div>

<?php if ($username_session !== null) { ?>

<!-- Eingeloggter Bereich -->
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/logout.php/" style="text-decoration: none">Logout</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/gruppen/" style="text-decoration: none">Gruppen</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/veranstaltungen/" style="text-decoration: none">Events</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/nachrichten/" style="text-decoration: none">Nachrichten</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/meinefreunde/" style="text-decoration: none">Freunde</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/News/" style="text-decoration: none">News</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/$username_session" style="text-decoration: none">Profil</a>

<?php } else { ?>

<a href="<?echo $domain;?>/impressum.php"
 class="navi sonst" style="text-decoration: none">Impressum</a> 
<a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/hilfe.php"
 class="navi zeich" style="text-decoration: none">Hilfe</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/" style="text-decoration: none">Forum</a>
<a class="navi dim" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/livezilla.php?code=U0VSVkVSUEFHRQ__" style="text-decoration: none">Support</a>
<a class="navi digku" href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/" style="text-decoration: none">Anmelden</a>

<?php } ?>

<a class="navi foto" href="<?echo $domain;?>" style="text-decoration: none">Startseite</a>


<a class="navi uebersicht" href="<?echo $domain;?>">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_home.gif"
 alt="WakeStars" width="16" height="16" /></a><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>" class="navi uebersicht">
</a>
</div>

<ul class="color">
  <li class="red">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="orange">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="yellow">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="green">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="mh">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="blue">&nbsp;</li>
</ul>





<div id="men" style="width: 220; height: 314; float:left;">
<p class="img">
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="<?php echo $domain;?>/img/thumb1/<?php echo $bild;?>" width="200" height="150">
<a href="">Fotos von mir zeigen</a>
<a href="">Mein Profil bearbeiten</a>
</p>
<p class="bsection"><a href="">Schreib etwas über dich</a></p>
<div class="bsection">
<h2>Informationen</h2>
<dl>
<dt>Geburtstag:</dt>
<dd>20. Januar 1994</dd>
<dt>Derzeitiger Wohnort:</dt>
<dd>Germany</dd>
</dl>
</div>
</div>
<div id="content">
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2010)

Merci, ich hatte eben eines dieser selten auftauchenden  Déjà-vu-Erlebnisse (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Déjà-vu) 

Du erinnerst dich doch sicherlich noch an dein vergangenes Thema Menü in meiner Community, wo es mit dem Verweis zum Image-Hoster auch nicht so recht klappen wollte?



			
				http://s7.directupload.net/error.php hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fehler 404 - Seite oder Bild nicht gefunden
> Endweder sind Sie einem ungültigen Link gefolgt, oder das von Ihnen gesuchte Bild
> wurde bereits von unseren Servern entfernt.



Diesmal ist der Doppelpunkt am Ende des URLs dafür verantwortlich.

[edit]
Und weil dir die Fehlerberichtigung auch nicht so recht glücken wollte, übernehme ich hier mal ;-)


http://s7.directupload.net/images/101105/hp4w9lu7.jpg
[/edit]

Jo, sieht in der Seitenmitte alles ein bisserl verschoben und durcheinandergewürfelt aus.

Deinen Quellcode im Browser zu laden, dürfte spür- und sichtbar von deinem Schnappschuß  abweichen, weil du, wie auch schon die letzten Male, es erneut versäumt hast, die zugehörigen Stylesheet (CSS-Dateien) zu zeigen, die für die Gestaltung deiner Seite verantwortlich sind, womit man sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht zum Sachverhalt, seinen Gründen und den möglichen Gegenmitteln äußern kann. 

Findest du das auf Dauer nicht etwas unbefriedigend? Und lernst du  aus deinen unterlaufenen Fehlern eigentlich nichts dazu? 

So ist normalerweise der Lauf des Lebens, aus Fehlern, die  jedem von uns zustehen und zunächst mal nichts verwerfliches darstellen, klüger und an (Lebens)Erfahrungen reicher zu werden. Merkartig und eigenwürdig wird's für den Betrachter, wenn sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach der dritten oder vierten Wiederholung keine Besserung einstellt, und die Person weiterhin wie gewohnt in ihrem Trott verharrt. Ignoranz ist da ein ganz schlechter Berater, und hat über kurz oder lang seine Konsequenzen.

Und sonst? Geht es hier weiterhin den gewohnten Gang, dass du mit deinen erbetenen Lösungsvorschlägen überhaupt nichts anzufangen weißt? Oder solltest du mittlerweile die Einsicht gewonnen haben, dir zumindest den gewissen Grad an (Grund)Kenntnissen anzueignen, um die angestrebte Um-/Ausbaumaßnahme deiner Website auch in der Praxis bewältigen und umsetzen zu können?

Man/Frau wird sehen.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2010)

*lol* Selten hat's mich so vom Hocker gehauen, und die Lachmuskeln beansprucht 

Dieses  Kuddelmuddel der übereinander verschobenen Boxen ist ja   eine ordinäre Grafikdatei, die ein Bestandteil der Community-Startseite  ist - "Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" nennt man dies in Juristenkreisen :suspekt:

Da es dir somit augenscheinlich um die Seitendarstellung im IE geht, der die Liste der "Features" nicht wie die übrigen Browser linksbündig, sondern mittig ausrichtet, findet sich die Ursache  in Zeile 12 deines eingangs gezeigten Quellcodes:


```
<? session_start();?>
<?php print "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"ISO-8859-1\"?>\n"; ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<?
$domain =  "http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
?>
<html>
<body>
<div align="center"> 
<table><tr><td>
```
Das HTML-Attribut *align=center* (oder alternativ die CSS-Eigenschaft *text-align:center*) hat bislang alle IE-Versionen (bis einschließlich "IE8") dazu veranlaßt, neben den Inline-Elementen (z.B. <a>, <img>, <input>) auch  die sog. Block-Elemente (z.B. <div>, <form>, <h1> - <h6>, <table> ) im horizontalen Anzeigebereich des  Elements zu zentrieren, dem die übrigen Browser korrekterweise nicht folgen.

Außerdem sind alle vorhandenen HTML-Tags in den Zeilen 10 bis 13 syntaktisch falsch gesetzt, und gehören dort entfernt. 

Der   <html>-Tag  folgt nach der Doctype-Deklaration in Zeile 5, und wird, wie auch der <body>-Tag, nicht doppelt oder mehrfach im HTML-Code benannt. Der Dokumentkörper <body>...</body>, der den Seiteninhalt in sich trägt, wird hingegen erst im Anschluß an den Dokumentheader <head>...</head> begonnen.


----------



## EuropaChat (6. November 2010)

Ja, ich habe einen Validator benutzt etc. aber bei mir verschiebt es immer alles wenn ich etwas umbaue.

Was möchtest dafür, falls du mir es machen könntest?


----------



## SpiceLab (6. November 2010)

Die vier genannten Zeilen wirst du doch noch eigenhändig aus dem Quellcode entfernen können :suspekt:

Ansonsten wird's teuer, wegen dem Wochenendzuschlag, und so ... ;-)


----------



## EuropaChat (6. November 2010)

Was soll ich mir der Zeilen 10-12 machen? Einfach rauslöschen?


----------



## SpiceLab (6. November 2010)

Das Löschen dürfte sich auch einfach bewerkstelligen lassen.


----------



## EuropaChat (6. November 2010)

Jetzt habe ich es rausgelöscht, jetzt ist alles links aber es müsste mittig sein 

Bzw. im IE ist es links im FF rechts. Link: http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de


----------



## SpiceLab (6. November 2010)

Scherzkeks, oder wandelmutig?


----------



## EuropaChat (6. November 2010)

Hab oben nochmal editiert. Nein, wie gesagt ich verstehe es nicht und mir verschiebt es immer alles.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. November 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Bzw. im IE ist *es* links im FF rechts.


Nur aus reiner Neugierde noch eine abschließende Frage, bevor ich hier gleich das Licht ausschalte, und ganz fix das Weite suche...

 Wer oder was ist "*es*"?


----------



## EuropaChat (6. November 2010)

der Header 

Der Text darunter sollte eigentlich so aussehen:

http://s10.directupload.net/images/101106/73ki2yqb.jpg

Der Text wird aber so angezeigt http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de da ist die Überschrift nicht dick geschrieben und in anderen Textseiten wie Impressum und Hilfe etc. auch nicht d.h. es liegt am Header.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. November 2010)

Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen 

Naja, wenn du den Code wieder in den Urzustand zurückversetzt, anstatt noch die übrigen Fehler zu berichtigen, von denen einer die *margin:0 auto*-Regel für #header blockiert, die seiner Zentrierung dient, kann dir hier echt nicht mehr geholfen werden.

Asta la vista, muchacho!


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Ich weiß schon das die Zeile dort nicht hingehört habe nur ein altes Backup eingespielt. Wäre super wenn du mir helfen köntest die Blockierung mit margin aufzuheben...


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

Wenn's deiner eigenen Blockade dienlich ist 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>

  <title>Wen kennst Du - Wer kennt dich - Vernetze dich mit anderen</title>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/JS.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/bbcode.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/suche_username.js"></script>
 
 <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/standart.css">
 
  <meta name="description"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta name="keywords"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de" />
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX" />
  <link href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/style.php"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/design/template.css"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link rel="shortcut icon"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/favicon.ico"
 type="image/x-icon" />
  <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml"
 title="Galerie Feed"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/RSS/galerie.php" />
 </script>

  <style type="text/css">
          #wrapper { width:990px; margin:auto;}
		#ft-title-ft{
			font-weight:normal;
			padding:5px;
			width:458px;
			color:#D3D600;
			font-size:11px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a{
			color:#FFF;
			font-size:15px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a:hover{
			text-decoration: underline;
			curser: pointer;
		}
   
a, img { border: 0px none; }
    </style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="zentrierer" style="display: none;">
</div>
<div id="wrapper">
<div id="header">

<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Bild-hochladen.php"
 class="icona">
  <img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_plus.gif"
 alt="Bild hochladen" width="16" height="16" /></a>
<ul class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li>
  <a class="pict"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Bild-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Bild
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Tutorial-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Tutorial
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Download-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Download
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Anzeige-aufgeben.php" style="text-decoration: none">Inserat
verfassen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Blog/eintragen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Blogeintrag
verfassen</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

<div class="dn icona"><span class="dnHide"><strong>
  <a href="login/">Login</a></strong></span><a class="icona" style="margin-top: 0pt;" target="_blank" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/login/"><img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_key.gif"
 alt="Login" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<div class="dn icona"><span style="margin-left: -30px;"
 class="dnHide"><strong><a href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/anmelden/">Kostenlos
registrieren</a></strong></span><a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/anmelden/"
 style="margin-top: 0pt;" class="icona"><img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_profil.gif"
 alt="Registrieren" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<a href="register">
<img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/logo.gif"
 class="logo" alt="WakeStars" width="180" height="36" /></a>

<br class="clear" />
</div>

<div id="navigation" class="round">
<form name="dieSuche" class="search"
 action="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Suchen.php"
 method="post"> 
  <input name="suche" class="field"
 value="" type="text" size="20" /> 
  <input alt="Absenden"
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_search.gif"
 class="button" type="image" width="33" height="23" /> </form>
<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="Forum" class="navi sonst">
<img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_more.gif"
 alt="Tutorials" style="margin-top: 6px;" width="11" height="7" /> </a>
<ul style="margin-left: -107px;"
 class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li><a class="extra forums"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Forum/">Forum</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra tut"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Suchen/">Suchen</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra down"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Support/">Support</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra markt"
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/downloads.php">Downloads</a></li>
</ul>
&nbsp;</div>


<a href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/impressum.php"
 class="navi sonst" style="text-decoration: none">Impressum</a> 
<a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/hilfe.php"
 class="navi zeich" style="text-decoration: none">Hilfe</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Forum/" style="text-decoration: none">Forum</a>
<a class="navi dim" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Support/livezilla.php?code=U0VSVkVSUEFHRQ__" style="text-decoration: none">Support</a>
<a class="navi digku" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/anmelden/" style="text-decoration: none">Anmelden</a>


<a class="navi foto" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de" style="text-decoration: none">Startseite</a>


<a class="navi uebersicht" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de">
<img
 src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/icon_header/icon_home.gif"
 alt="WakeStars" width="16" height="16" /></a><a
 href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de" class="navi uebersicht">
</a>
</div>

<ul class="color">
  <li class="red">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="orange">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="yellow">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="green">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="mh">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="blue">&nbsp;</li>
</ul>





<div id="men" style="width: 220; height: 314; float:left;">
<p class="img">
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/img/thumb1/" width="200" height="150">
<a href="">Fotos von mir zeigen</a>
<a href="">Mein Profil bearbeiten</a>
</p>
<p class="bsection"><a href="">Schreib etwas über dich</a></p>
<div class="bsection">
<h2>Informationen</h2>
<dl>
<dt>Geburtstag:</dt>
<dd>20. Januar 1994</dd>
<dt>Derzeitiger Wohnort:</dt>
<dd>Germany</dd>
</dl>
</div>
</div>
<div id="content">
</div>


<div style="float:left;width:670px;">
  

	<font class="font_tall"><b>Entdecke jetzt interessante Features:</b><br>
        <div style="float:right;"><img src="icon_start/haupt.jpg"></div>

	<div style="height:10px;"></div><img src="icon_start/stprofile.png" align="absmiddle"> Gestalte Deine eigene Profilseite
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/network.png" align="absmiddle"> Organisiere Deine Interessen in Gruppen
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/stunis.png" align="absmiddle"> Erstelle Deine eigene Seite
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/location.png" align="absmiddle"> Triff Dich mit Freunden in coolen Locations
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/comments.png" align="absmiddle"> Tausche Messages mit Deinen Freunden aus
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/strights.png" align="absmiddle"> Sch&uuml;tze Deine Privatsph&auml;re
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/updates.png" align="absmiddle"> Sieh, wer Deiner Freunde gerade Online ist
	<div style="height:5px;"></div><img src="icon_start/people.png" align="absmiddle"> Entdecke, wer wen kennt und zum Freund hat

<br><br><br>
   <img style="margin-top:3px;" src="icon_start/stlogin.png">&nbsp;&nbsp;<font class="font_tall"><a href="/anmelden/"><b>Zur Anmeldung</b></a></font>


</font>

         <br>

        
<a href=/anmelden/><img src="icon_start/hauptscreen.jpg" border="0" width=96%></a>
	

      

</div>


<br><br><br><br>

<style>
#footer {
clear :both;
background-color:#252525;
color:#FAFAFA;
font-size:10px;
height:17px;
padding:3px 0;
text-align:center;
width:990px;
-moz-border-radius:7px 7px 7px 7px;
}
#footer a {
color:#FAFAFA;
font-family:arial,sans-serif;
line-height:17px;
}
    </style>
<div id="footer" >	
    <a href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Support.php" style="text-decoration: none">Support</a> |
    <a href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Hilfe.php" style="text-decoration: none">Hilfe</a> |
    <a class="secFarbe" href="http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/Impressum.php" rel="nofollow" style="text-decoration: none">
    Impressum</a>
	

</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Was hab ich gemacht?


Die angesprochenen Elemente, sowie am Dokumentende das Überbleibsel der Tabelle entfernt.


Im Anschluß an das DIV "zentrierer" ein weiteres <div> mit dem ID-Bezeichner "wrapper" eingebunden, das den best. Dokumentinhalt umspannt, d.h. es endet vor dem Dokumentende </body></html>.


Und es abschließend im CSS wie folgt formatiert:


```
#wrapper { width:990px; margin:auto;}
```

Fertitsch. Und das noch nicht mal in einer Minute ;-)


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Einwandfrei Top Danke. Allerdings hast einen kleinen Fehler gemacht der Footer und der Text in der Mitte rechts habe ich in einer extra Datei programmiert. Sodass wenn man auf Impressum klickt das Impressum kommt. Footer & Header sind eigends. Aber sonst ist alles Super.


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Habe es nun so gemacht... bisschen übersichtlicher aber tortzdem noch Fehler drin mit den Browsern:


```
<? session_start();?>
<?php print "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"ISO-8859-1\"?>\n"; ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<?
include("connect.inc.php");
include("inc/onlinestatus.inc.php");
include("inc/status.inc.php");

$usernasme_session = $_SESSION["username"];
$username_get = $_GET["username"];

if($username_session == $username_get){$s = "mp";}

###################User Daten###########################
$abfrage_ud = "SELECT * FROM member WHERE username = '$username_session'";
$ergebnis_ud = mysql_query($abfrage_ud);
$user_daten = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis_ud) ;


?>
<?
$domain =  "http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
?>
  <title>Wen kennst Du - Wer kennt dich - Vernetze dich mit anderen</title>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/JS.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/bbcode.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/suche_username.js"></script>
 
 <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/standart.css">
 
  <meta name="description"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta name="keywords"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de" />
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/style.php"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/template.css"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link rel="shortcut icon"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/favicon.ico"
 type="image/x-icon" />
  <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml"
 title="Galerie Feed"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/RSS/galerie.php" />
 </script>

  <style type="text/css">
    <!--
		#ft-title-ft{
			font-weight:normal;
			padding:5px;
			width:458px;
			color:#D3D600;
			font-size:11px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a{
			color:#FFF;
			font-size:15px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a:hover{
			text-decoration: underline;
			curser: pointer;
		}
    -->
a, img { border: 0px none; }
    </style>
</head>
<div align="center">
<table><tr><td>
<body>
<div id="zentrierer" style="display: none;">
</div>
<div id="header">

<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php"
 class="icona">
  <img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_plus.gif"
 alt="Bild hochladen" width="16" height="16" /></a>
<ul class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li>
  <a class="pict"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Bild
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Tutorial-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Tutorial
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Download-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Download
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Anzeige-aufgeben.php" style="text-decoration: none">Inserat
verfassen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a href="<?echo $domain;?>/Blog/eintragen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Blogeintrag
verfassen</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

<div class="dn icona"><span class="dnHide"><strong>
  <a href="login/">Login</a></strong></span><a class="icona" style="margin-top: 0pt;" target="_blank" href="<?echo $domain;?>/login/"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_key.gif"
 alt="Login" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<div class="dn icona"><span style="margin-left: -30px;"
 class="dnHide"><strong><a href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/">Kostenlos
registrieren</a></strong></span><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/"
 style="margin-top: 0pt;" class="icona"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_profil.gif"
 alt="Registrieren" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<a href="register">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/logo.gif"
 class="logo" alt="WakeStars" width="180" height="36" /></a>

<br class="clear" />
</div>

<div id="navigation" class="round">
<form name="dieSuche" class="search"
 action="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen.php"
 method="post"> 
  <input name="suche" class="field"
 value="" type="text" size="20" /> 
  <input alt="Absenden"
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_search.gif"
 class="button" type="image" width="33" height="23" /> </form>
<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="Forum" class="navi sonst">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_more.gif"
 alt="Tutorials" style="margin-top: 6px;" width="11" height="7" /> </a>
<ul style="margin-left: -107px;"
 class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li><a class="extra forums"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/">Forum</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra tut"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen/">Suchen</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra down"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/">Support</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra markt"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/downloads.php">Downloads</a></li>
</ul>
&nbsp;</div>

<?php if ($username_session !== null) { ?>

<!-- Eingeloggter Bereich -->
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/logout.php/" style="text-decoration: none">Logout</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/gruppen/" style="text-decoration: none">Gruppen</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/veranstaltungen/" style="text-decoration: none">Events</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/nachrichten/" style="text-decoration: none">Nachrichten</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/meinefreunde/" style="text-decoration: none">Freunde</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/News/" style="text-decoration: none">News</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/$username_session" style="text-decoration: none">Profil</a>

<?php } else { ?>

<a href="<?echo $domain;?>/impressum.php"
 class="navi sonst" style="text-decoration: none">Impressum</a> 
<a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/hilfe.php"
 class="navi zeich" style="text-decoration: none">Hilfe</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/" style="text-decoration: none">Forum</a>
<a class="navi dim" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/livezilla.php?code=U0VSVkVSUEFHRQ__" style="text-decoration: none">Support</a>
<a class="navi digku" href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/" style="text-decoration: none">Anmelden</a>

<?php } ?>

<a class="navi foto" href="<?echo $domain;?>" style="text-decoration: none">Startseite</a>


<a class="navi uebersicht" href="<?echo $domain;?>">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_home.gif"
 alt="WakeStars" width="16" height="16" /></a><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>" class="navi uebersicht">
</a>
</div>

<ul class="color">
  <li class="red">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="orange">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="yellow">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="green">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="mh">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="blue">&nbsp;</li>
</ul>





<div id="men" style="width: 220; height: 314; float:left;">
<p class="img">
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="<?php echo $domain;?>/img/thumb1/<?php echo $bild;?>" width="200" height="150">
<a href="">Fotos von mir zeigen</a>
<a href="">Mein Profil bearbeiten</a>
</p>
<p class="bsection"><a href="">Schreib etwas über dich</a></p>
<div class="bsection">
<h2>Informationen</h2>
<dl>
<dt>Geburtstag:</dt>
<dd>20. Januar 1994</dd>
<dt>Derzeitiger Wohnort:</dt>
<dd>Germany</dd>
</dl>
</div>
</div>
<div id="content">
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Habe es nun so gemacht... bisschen übersichtlicher


:suspekt:

Scherzkeks ist wohl dein geheimer / inoffizieller Zweitname 

So übersichtlich, dass du glatt darin übersehen hast, deine wieder ausgegrabenen Tags zum einen an der richtigen Stelle  des Quellcodes einzupflanzen, und zum zweiten sie auch regelkonform mit den zugehörigen Tags </td>, </tr>, </table> und </div> zu schließen.

Wenn dir selbst das aus widrigen Umständen jetzt nicht gelingen sollte, findest du hier jederzeit meinen tauglichen Quellcode 

Achja, und vergleich mal mein CSS mit deinem, in dem meine vorgenommene Fehlerkorrektur nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Jetzt hat sich der mittlere Teil verschoben nach ganz links kannst ja mal mit Internet Explorer aufrufen http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de was muss ich nun tun?

Code:

```
<? session_start();?>
<?php print "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"ISO-8859-1\"?>\n"; ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<?
include("connect.inc.php");
include("inc/onlinestatus.inc.php");
include("inc/status.inc.php");

$usernasme_session = $_SESSION["username"];
$username_get = $_GET["username"];

if($username_session == $username_get){$s = "mp";}

###################User Daten###########################
$abfrage_ud = "SELECT * FROM member WHERE username = '$username_session'";
$ergebnis_ud = mysql_query($abfrage_ud);
$user_daten = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis_ud) ;


?>
<?
$domain =  "http://".$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
?>
  <title>Wen kennst Du - Wer kennt dich - Vernetze dich mit anderen</title>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/JS.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/bbcode.js"></script>
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?echo $domain;?>/design/suche_username.js"></script>
 
 <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/standart.css">
 
  <meta name="description"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta name="keywords"
 content="WakeStars" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de" />
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/style.php"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link href="<?echo $domain;?>/design/template.css"
 rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  <link rel="shortcut icon"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/favicon.ico"
 type="image/x-icon" />
  <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml"
 title="Galerie Feed"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/RSS/galerie.php" />
 </script>

  <style type="text/css">
    <!--
		#ft-title-ft{
			font-weight:normal;
			padding:5px;
			width:458px;
			color:#D3D600;
			font-size:11px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a{
			color:#FFF;
			font-size:15px;
		}
		#ft-title-ft a:hover{
			text-decoration: underline;
			curser: pointer;
		}
    -->
a, img { border: 0px none; }
    </style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="zentrierer" style="display: none;">
</div>
<div id="header">

<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php"
 class="icona">
  <img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_plus.gif"
 alt="Bild hochladen" width="16" height="16" /></a>
<ul class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li>
  <a class="pict"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Bild-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Bild
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Tutorial-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Tutorial
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Download-hochladen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Download
hochladen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Anzeige-aufgeben.php" style="text-decoration: none">Inserat
verfassen</a></li>
  <li>
  <a href="<?echo $domain;?>/Blog/eintragen.php" style="text-decoration: none">Blogeintrag
verfassen</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

<div class="dn icona"><span class="dnHide"><strong>
  <a href="login/">Login</a></strong></span><a class="icona" style="margin-top: 0pt;" target="_blank" href="<?echo $domain;?>/login/"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_key.gif"
 alt="Login" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<div class="dn icona"><span style="margin-left: -30px;"
 class="dnHide"><strong><a href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/">Kostenlos
registrieren</a></strong></span><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/"
 style="margin-top: 0pt;" class="icona"><img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_profil.gif"
 alt="Registrieren" width="16" height="16" /></a></div>
<a href="register">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/logo.gif"
 class="logo" alt="WakeStars" width="180" height="36" /></a>

<br class="clear" />
</div>

<div id="navigation" class="round">
<form name="dieSuche" class="search"
 action="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen.php"
 method="post"> 
  <input name="suche" class="field"
 value="" type="text" size="20" /> 
  <input alt="Absenden"
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_search.gif"
 class="button" type="image" width="33" height="23" /> </form>
<div class="bildHochladen"><a
 href="Forum" class="navi sonst">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_more.gif"
 alt="Tutorials" style="margin-top: 6px;" width="11" height="7" /> </a>
<ul style="margin-left: -107px;"
 class="bildHochladenDown round">
  <li><a class="extra forums"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/">Forum</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra tut"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Suchen/">Suchen</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra down"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/">Support</a></li>
  <li><a class="extra markt"
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/downloads.php">Downloads</a></li>
</ul>
&nbsp;</div>

<?php if ($username_session !== null) { ?>

<!-- Eingeloggter Bereich -->
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/logout.php/" style="text-decoration: none">Logout</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/gruppen/" style="text-decoration: none">Gruppen</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/veranstaltungen/" style="text-decoration: none">Events</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/nachrichten/" style="text-decoration: none">Nachrichten</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/meinefreunde/" style="text-decoration: none">Freunde</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/News/" style="text-decoration: none">News</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/$username_session" style="text-decoration: none">Profil</a>

<?php } else { ?>

<a href="<?echo $domain;?>/impressum.php"
 class="navi sonst" style="text-decoration: none">Impressum</a> 
<a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>/hilfe.php"
 class="navi zeich" style="text-decoration: none">Hilfe</a>
<a class="navi wallpaper" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Forum/" style="text-decoration: none">Forum</a>
<a class="navi dim" href="<?echo $domain;?>/Support/livezilla.php?code=U0VSVkVSUEFHRQ__" style="text-decoration: none">Support</a>
<a class="navi digku" href="<?echo $domain;?>/anmelden/" style="text-decoration: none">Anmelden</a>

<?php } ?>

<a class="navi foto" href="<?echo $domain;?>" style="text-decoration: none">Startseite</a>


<a class="navi uebersicht" href="<?echo $domain;?>">
<img
 src="<?echo $domain;?>/icon_header/icon_home.gif"
 alt="WakeStars" width="16" height="16" /></a><a
 href="<?echo $domain;?>" class="navi uebersicht">
</a>
</div>

<ul class="color">
  <li class="red">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="orange">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="yellow">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="green">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="mh">&nbsp;</li>
  <li class="blue">&nbsp;</li>
</ul>





<div id="men" style="width: 220; height: 314; float:left;">
<p class="img">
<img id="profile_pic" class="logo img" alt="User Bild" src="<?php echo $domain;?>/img/thumb1/<?php echo $bild;?>" width="200" height="150">
<a href="">Fotos von mir zeigen</a>
<a href="">Mein Profil bearbeiten</a>
</p>
<p class="bsection"><a href="">Schreib etwas über dich</a></p>
<div class="bsection">
<h2>Informationen</h2>
<dl>
<dt>Geburtstag:</dt>
<dd>20. Januar 1994</dd>
<dt>Derzeitiger Wohnort:</dt>
<dd>Germany</dd>
</dl>
</div>
</div>
<div id="content">
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

Wie blöd kann der Mensch sich eigentlich anstellen? Oder gibt das hier deinen subtilen Versuch, den Thread für eine "ABM" (Arbeitbeschaffungsmaßnahme) zu mißbrauchen?! :suspekt:

Nur zu deiner Erinnerung, weil's jetzt knappe vier Stunden zurückliegt, als du dich für meine übersandte Lösung bedankt hast, und offensichtlich zwischenzeitlich schon wieder in völlige Vergessenheit geraten ist:



EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Einwandfrei Top Danke. [...] sonst ist alles Super.



Und weiter...



EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> [...] was muss ich nun tun?


Dass du dich überhaupt traust, diese Frage zu stellen 

Deinen untauglichen Code in die Tonne kloppen, und ganz einfach meinen verwenden, den ich hier gewiß nicht zur Art-Déco gepostet habe.

Tja, das Leben kann soo schööön sein sein, wenn man denn mit seinem  Gehirnschmalz was  anzufangen weiß - nämlich nachdenken.

Wär ich hier im Forum ein Moderator, wäre das Thema an dieser Stelle nun beendet, verriegelt und verschlossen, denn soviel  geballte Ignoranz und Lernresistenz in nur einer einzigen Person ist mir noch nie begegnet.


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Dein Code hat nicht funktioniert mit dem Internet Explorer http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de mit FF funktioniert es.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

"Mein" Code funktioniert sehr wohl im IE, du Blindfisch!


----------



## EuropaChat (7. November 2010)

Nein, habe derzeit meinen alten drin bzw. überarbeiteten. Deiner funktioniert nur im FF im IE 505 Error.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Nein, habe derzeit meinen alten drin bzw. überarbeiteten. Deiner funktioniert nur im FF im IE 505 Error.


 
Ein 505-Error? Durch meinen HTML-Code? 

Oh je, und wovon träumst du so nachts?

Eine Fehlermeldung der Gattung "5xx" liegt immer in einem Serverfehler begründet.



			
				505-Error hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 505 HTTP Version not supported
> 
> Die benutzte HTTP-Version (gemeint ist die Zahl vor dem Komma) wird vom Server nicht unterstützt oder abgelehnt.



Zitat-Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP-Statuscode#5XX_.E2.80.93_Server-Fehler
Mein HTML-Code kann herzlich wenig dafür, denn dieser wird ja erst vom Server durch das Verarbeiten *deines* PHP-Codes an den Browser übergeben.

Selbst hier weißt du nicht, wovon du sprichst, und verteilst Unwahrheiten im Lande. 

Setzen, sechs!


----------

